# (♠) Roro's Gallery Corner ANNOUNCEMENT! Short Hiatus!



## roroselle (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi yall..
So I've been missing this past week, most of it is because of life busyness
but I just recently got admitted to the hospital
Some of you know I have medical conditions that not everyone needs to know about.. but yeah

I know I have some freebies to do including giveaway art
I also have couple of things to send

I STILL intend to do them as soon as I get out and get better..
please please please understand
please don't hate me :c

This is where I will post all my finished art

If you have any questions or comments feel free to post them!
*I'd love feedback, I rarely get any but please say something even if you hate my drawing lol*
​












​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 10, 2014)

cute! i like how you color! :3 keep practicing~!


----------



## soki (Dec 10, 2014)

a job well done for a ipad drawing : )


----------



## roroselle (Dec 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> cute! i like how you color! :3 keep practicing~!





soki said:


> a job well done for a ipad drawing : )



thank you both~

Simple landscape painting; drawn on Sketches:





Also did katiegurl1223's mayor for fun; drawn on Sketches:


----------



## roroselle (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to practice a little more and I'm tired of doing my own mayor lol

I'll take *ONE* request for now!
Just post up your ref c:

I'll do my best ^.^'


----------



## kesttang (Dec 10, 2014)

Cute art! Thank you!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 10, 2014)

kesttang's request~
i just noticed his arms are a bit awkward oops :c
hope you like it x.x







~~~

okay no mo, must get back to studying cx


----------



## kesttang (Dec 11, 2014)

roroselle said:


> kesttang's request~
> i just noticed his arms are a bit awkward oops :c
> hope you like it x.x
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! Yay! Good luck with studying. I gotta study too now. xD


----------



## roroselle (Dec 11, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Thank you so much! Yay! Good luck with studying. I gotta study too now. xD



no prob c:
lol yeah, maybe i should step away from my laptop cuz i've only done 1% of studying xD
but then i need my laptop to study.. so.. thats a dilemma. haaa


----------



## kesttang (Dec 11, 2014)

roroselle said:


> no prob c:
> lol yeah, maybe i should step away from my laptop cuz i've only done 1% of studying xD
> but then i need my laptop to study.. so.. thats a dilemma. haaa



I know your pain... I have a presentation and a final tomorrow. I haven't started studying yet for my final. Ugh... I'm super tired too lol.


----------



## oreo (Dec 11, 2014)

this is way cute ; u ;


----------



## roroselle (Dec 11, 2014)

milkbae said:


> this is way cute ; u ;



thank you T.T <3

~~~~

so much for studying...

drew my brave lil girl <3 can you guess who she is? c:


----------



## azukitan (Dec 11, 2014)

roroselle said:


> thank you T.T <3
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> ...



Aww, what a cute Chihiro chibi! ^0^ <333


----------



## roroselle (Dec 11, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Aww, what a cute Chihiro chibi! ^0^ <333



aww thank you :3

~~~~

me: okay study break!
boyfriend: draw me draw me!

mi amor; drawn on Sketches





i sent him a subliminal message along with the drawing
buy me more flowers c;


----------



## roroselle (Dec 11, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Cute art! Thank you!



hey~
i made tweaks and edited the one i previously did xD

kesttang's mayor drawn on Sketches:


----------



## kesttang (Dec 11, 2014)

roroselle said:


> hey~
> i made tweaks and edited the one i previously did xD
> 
> kesttang's mayor drawn on Sketches:



Hehe. Love it. Thank ya! Woke up early to finish studying for my final. My first final is at 7 am. I'm dead... xD


----------



## roroselle (Dec 11, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Hehe. Love it. Thank ya! Woke up early to finish studying for my final. My first final is at 7 am. I'm dead... xD



yay glad you like it~

LOL oh my good luck!!
i'm still studying T.T well..."studying"...


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 11, 2014)

Aw! Your art is so cute!!  



Anyway. I also draw with my finger on my tablet thing.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 11, 2014)

roroselle said:


> yay glad you like it~
> 
> LOL oh my good luck!!
> i'm still studying T.T well..."studying"...



I love the art style. It's so unique. Simple and clean hehe. Ah yeah... I'm almost done. I have to get ready soon lol. Today is a big day for me. I have a presentation at 7am then I have my finance final. Lol. Don't get distracted! D:


----------



## roroselle (Dec 12, 2014)

kesttang said:


> I love the art style. It's so unique. Simple and clean hehe. Ah yeah... I'm almost done. I have to get ready soon lol. Today is a big day for me. I have a presentation at 7am then I have my finance final. Lol. Don't get distracted! D:



thanks~

hope your finals went well! 
im ecstatic this sem is OVER!!

~~~

well I tried to draw Chester the bear cub, my fave ac villager <3 i luv him.

Drawn on Sketches:





I also attempted Pokemanz's
Drawn on Sketches:





- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Aw! Your art is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. I also draw with my finger on my tablet thing.



thank you~~
hahah power to the finger!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 12, 2014)

Drew GoldieJoan's Pearl OC~


----------



## roroselle (Dec 12, 2014)

Drawn on Sketches: (background is not my art)





my boyf with his snowboard :3


----------



## roroselle (Dec 13, 2014)

_tried_ to draw myself in chibi form lol


----------



## roroselle (Dec 13, 2014)

For those curious ones here's how it looks as I'm drawing~
This is on Sketches for the iPad
It's simple tools~






probably will finish coloring later c:


----------



## roroselle (Dec 14, 2014)

Acrewoodx's mayor with widdle Marshal :3






trying to practice more with villagers as well


----------



## kesttang (Dec 14, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Drawn on Sketches: (background is not my art)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so cool. You improved a lot. More detailed.


----------



## roroselle (Dec 14, 2014)

kesttang said:


> This is so cool. You improved a lot. More detailed.



Aww thank you tang!! I'm thinking of opening up this thread as a free request thread/art trade so I can get more practice instead of having to keep looking for people who want their mayors drawn xD


----------



## kesttang (Dec 14, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Aww thank you tang!! I'm thinking of opening up this thread as a free request thread/art trade so I can get more practice instead of having to keep looking for people who want their mayors drawn xD



That's a great idea! You should def thinking about doing it! You're improving and I like watching the results. xD


----------



## roroselle (Dec 14, 2014)

Please view Original Post~


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi! i want a drawing c:♥


*Username:* Yuyunyaw
*Art trade?: * No
*Style: * Sticker-like
*Reference(s): *


Spoiler






*Background?: *Transparent c:
*Additional Notes:* -

Thank you so much! <3


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Oo~ I would probably do an art trade with you if I have time!


----------



## Locket (Dec 14, 2014)

*Username:* Star Fire
*Art trade?* (yes or no): Yes
*Style: (regular or sticker-like?)* Whatever.
*Reference(s):* (insert link(s) or image(s)) 
 

*Background?: *(transparent, white, or link me a background picture) Transperent
*Additional Notes:* Put these two together please!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 14, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> *Username:* Star Fire
> *Art trade?* (yes or no): Yes
> *Style: (regular or sticker-like?)* Whatever.
> *Reference(s):* (insert link(s) or image(s))
> ...





Yuyunyaw said:


> Hi! i want a drawing c:♥
> 
> 
> *Username:* Yuyunyaw
> ...



Accepting both requests c:
I'll probably be done with em by the end of the day or tomorrow~

- - - Post Merge - - -



WellJenerally said:


> Oo~ I would probably do an art trade with you if I have time!



That would be great~ let me know! C:


----------



## Locket (Dec 14, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Accepting both requests c:
> I'll probably be done with em by the end of the day or tomorrow~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I just finished your mayor! I'll PM you the finished. I really improved though...


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 14, 2014)

Code:
*Username:esweeeny*
*Art trade?* (no)
*Style: (regular chibi)*
*Reference(s):* (http://i57.tinypic.com/21jx9ip.png something closer to that id love for her to be winking ))
*Background?: *(any thing beach like)
*Additional Notes: "*


----------



## roroselle (Dec 15, 2014)

Yuyunyaw said:


> Hi! i want a drawing c:♥
> 
> 
> *Username:* Yuyunyaw
> ...



Done! I tried my best.. the tiara was a lil hard for me so sorry if it looks bad x.x






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -



esweeeny said:


> -snip-



accepting your request c:
might be finished by the end of the day of tomorrow!


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 15, 2014)

Huh, I guess I should put this here first...

*Username:* WellJenerally
*Art trade?* (yes or no) Yuparino!
*Style: (regular or sticker-like?)* Regular
*Reference(s):* (insert link(s) or image(s)) I've got an example here, it's two months old and a bit bad, though..


Spoiler: The cute one on the right c:






*Background?: *(transparent, white, or link me a background picture) Transparent!
*Additional Notes:* Grazi! ^^


----------



## roroselle (Dec 15, 2014)

WellJenerally said:


> -snip-



accepted! so you just want me to draw one of em (one on right) correct?

- - - Post Merge - - -





just for now~ until i can finish the requests
thanks for requesting everyone c:


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 15, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 15, 2014)

WellJenerally said:


> Huh, I guess I should put this here first...
> 
> *Username:* WellJenerally
> *Art trade?* (yes or no) Yuparino!
> ...



Finished yours! 
I went and experimented with yours and made it little bit animated haha

Still image:





Animated:






----


note: not doing requests in order~ sowwy


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 15, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Finished yours!
> I went and experimented with yours and made it little bit animated haha
> 
> Still image:
> ...



Oh my god! >=< Thank you so much!


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 15, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Done! I tried my best.. the tiara was a lil hard for me so sorry if it looks bad x.x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks perfect! Thank you so so much for the drawing >3< ♥♥♥


----------



## roroselle (Dec 16, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> I just finished your mayor! I'll PM you the finished. I really improved though...



awesome can't wait to see c:

i'm almost done just finished coloring your characters
they're so cute! i'm hoping i'm doing them justice; just a warning, i'm not very good at drawing hands holding xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuyunyaw said:


> It looks perfect! Thank you so so much for the drawing >3< ♥♥♥



really glad you like it c: and my pleasure~

- - - Post Merge - - -



WellJenerally said:


> Oh my god! >=< Thank you so much!



you're welcome!


----------



## Locket (Dec 16, 2014)

roroselle said:


> awesome can't wait to see c:
> 
> i'm almost done just finished coloring your characters
> they're so cute! i'm hoping i'm doing them justice; just a warning, i'm not very good at drawing hands holding xD
> ...



Yeah, hands are hard >.<


----------



## roroselle (Dec 16, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> *Username:* Star Fire
> *Art trade?* (yes or no): Yes
> *Style: (regular or sticker-like?)* Whatever.
> *Reference(s):* (insert link(s) or image(s))
> ...



Finished! I hope I did your characters justice c: 
it def was a challenge for me cuz the details and two people in one drawing.. xD
thanks for letting me draw em tho~


----------



## Locket (Dec 16, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Finished! I hope I did your characters justice c:
> it def was a challenge for me cuz the details and two people in one drawing.. xD
> thanks for letting me draw em tho~



Cute! Thank you very much!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 17, 2014)

esweeeny said:


> Code:
> *Username:esweeeny*
> *Art trade?* (no)
> *Style: (regular chibi)*
> ...



Finished!
I really hope you like it! I took my time and tried to get it perfect enough because gosh it's Korra! haha
thanks for requesting, def gave me practice in a different pose c: had fun drawing her!

Beach background:





Alone:





- - - Post Merge - - -






I now charge tbt, but a very small amount.
Only because I've gotten a handful of practice, I know I'm not perfect and great
but these do take a lot of my time (i'm a slow draw-er lol)
Please view OP for more info about commissions!

all slots open!


----------



## butz (Dec 17, 2014)

*Username:* butz
*Art trade?:* No, can't draw ;~;
*Type:* Mayor+villager (Teddy please!) <3
*Style: (regular or sticker-like?)* Regular 
*Reference(s):*
*Background: * Transparent 
*Additional Notes:* -
*Price:* 25 BTB?


----------



## sej (Dec 17, 2014)

*Username:* Sej
*Art trade?:* (yes or no) I am rubbish at art so no
*Type:* Mayor+villager (marshal)
*Style: (regular or sticker-like?)* Regular please 
*Reference(s):* (insert link(s) or image(s)) 



Spoiler










*Background: *(transparent, white, or link me a background picture) Transparent.
*Additional Notes:* Your art is really good! 
*Price:* 25 TBT


----------



## roroselle (Dec 17, 2014)

butz said:


> -request-





Sej said:


> -request-



Accepting both c:
will PM you a sketch and then if you approve pay me~
then the finished art will be posted on this thread 
thanks :3


----------



## sej (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## butz (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you! ^^<3


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 17, 2014)

*Username:* Yuyunyaw
*Art trade?:* No D:
*Type:* Chibi couple! 
*Style:* Regular
*Reference(s):* 



Spoiler








*Background:* if you can suggest a background would be great! if you can't, transparent background. I can't find any cute background Dx
*Additional Notes:* Can be in a romantic theme? the characters are my mayor and my boyfriend's mayor >.< <3
*Price:* i'll pay you 40 TBT! ♥♥♥


----------



## roroselle (Dec 17, 2014)

Yuyunyaw said:


> -request-



accepting~

it might take several days just fyi, so sorry in advanced for the wait!


----------



## kesttang (Dec 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 18, 2014)

butz said:


> *Username:* butz
> *Art trade?:* No, can't draw ;~;
> *Type:* Mayor+villager (Teddy please!) <3
> *Style: (regular or sticker-like?)* Regular
> ...



Finished! I hope you like it c: 
I improved in hand holding a bit baha


----------



## butz (Dec 18, 2014)

roroselle said:


>


THAT IS FREAKING CUTEEEE!!! <3 I love itttt!!! ^^ <3<3<3<3 Thank you, thank you, thank you!! <3


----------



## roroselle (Dec 18, 2014)

butz said:


> THAT IS FREAKING CUTEEEE!!! <3 I love itttt!!! ^^ <3<3<3<3 Thank you, thank you, thank you!! <3



aww glad you love it :3 no problem~

---

will work on the rest of commissions soon c:


----------



## roroselle (Dec 18, 2014)

bump~ 2 slots open c:


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 19, 2014)

Sej said:


> *Username:* Sej
> *Art trade?:* (yes or no) I am rubbish at art so no
> *Type:* Mayor+villager (marshal)
> *Style: (regular or sticker-like?)* Regular please
> ...



Finished!
I hope you like it~


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Finished!
> I hope you like it~



I love ittt!  Thank you!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 19, 2014)

Sej said:


> I love ittt!  Thank you!



im really glad you love it :3


----------



## roroselle (Dec 21, 2014)

Yuyunyaw said:


> *Username:* Yuyunyaw
> *Art trade?:* No D:
> *Type:* Chibi couple!
> *Style:* Regular
> ...



Sorry I took so long :c
the app crashed and I lost everything! but I was able to re-do it
I hope you like it~

Transparent:





With Background:


----------



## roroselle (Dec 22, 2014)

bumpity bump~


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 22, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Sorry I took so long :c
> the app crashed and I lost everything! but I was able to re-do it
> I hope you like it~
> 
> ...




OMG it's so cute!! thabk you so so much♥♥!!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 27, 2014)

*UPDATE!*

Just like a lot of people here I got a tablet for Christmas! Haha
I got the *wacom bamboo capture* c: i love it!
I'm using *Artrage Studio 4* for both drawing and coloring
and *Photoshop CC* to make em transparent and editing and stuff

I started to play with it and here are some results:





Tried a different style. I'm still trying to figure out what "my style" is.
I'm all over the place lol this piece took me hours haha





my best friend asked me to do a panda with a penguin; our favorite animals haha





the drawing IS NOT mine; all i did was color
my cousin Fran is the one that drew this (traditional) and i just digitized it
she's much better at the art thing than i am haha!

still tryna get the feel of lining and coloring
hopefully i get to practice more!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 27, 2014)

what i'm working on:


----------



## roroselle (Dec 28, 2014)

Finished!

My best friend told me to draw a forward-minded woman lolol
I didn't know what to do so I just came up with something
i def need to work on drawing hands and feet/shoes x.x


----------



## roroselle (Dec 28, 2014)

watched a chibi tutorial on youtube 
so i'm tryin it out


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Finished!
> 
> My best friend told me to draw a forward-minded woman lolol
> I didn't know what to do so I just came up with something
> i def need to work on drawing hands and feet/shoes x.x



Omg! That looks soooo cute! 
Could I buy my mayor in that style aha?


----------



## roroselle (Dec 28, 2014)

Sej said:


> Omg! That looks soooo cute!
> Could I buy my mayor in that style aha?



Sure c:

Want her to be holding anything or doing something?
I would like to practice hand drawing haha


----------



## roroselle (Dec 28, 2014)

well i finished the different chibi style i was tryin out~






i'm tryna teach myself more coloring techniques too


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Sure c:
> 
> Want her to be holding anything or doing something?
> I would like to practice hand drawing haha



Thank you! 
Could she be holding a balloon please?
Would 100 TBT be ok?


----------



## azaleakid (Dec 29, 2014)

I love your Korra drawing!! You should totes draw her other outfit and hair. I loved her season four look <3


----------



## roroselle (Dec 29, 2014)

Sej's request sketch:





and yes 100 tbt is fine c: thanks~ 

@creamuu: i shall do that!


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks amazing so far! Thanks!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 30, 2014)

Finished Sej's request c:
hope you like~


----------



## sej (Dec 30, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Finished Sej's request c:
> hope you like~



OMG I love it!  Tysm!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 30, 2014)

Yay I'm glad c:

--------

*OPEN TO REQUESTS!*
view original post for more details :3


----------



## princesse (Dec 30, 2014)

I would like a slot
*Username:*Princesse 
*Art trade?:* No
*Type:*  Mayor+villager(bob)
*Style:*uhhh, I don't see a style example so surprise me ( it be like a Chibi though or like the second and third ones in your examples maybe? Or just surprise me ^_^
*Reference(s):* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?241625-Paying-for-people-to-draw-my-mayor-
*Background: *transparent please!
*Additional Notes:* I want her to do something cute with Bob (food like maybe??)
*Offer:* 100-350 Idk bad at pricing ^_^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 30, 2014)

May I do an art trade with you?

*Username:* inthenameofSweden
*Art trade?:* yes! 
*Type:* OC
*Style:* Whatever you want!
*Reference(s):* X
*Background: * transparent
*Additional Notes:* My oc is a grumpy butt if you don't mind drawing something to reflect that


----------



## roroselle (Dec 30, 2014)

princesse said:


> I would like a slot
> *Username:*Princesse
> *Art trade?:* No
> *Type:*  Mayor+villager(bob)
> ...



started on yours~
it's giving me practice on diff poses c:


----------



## roroselle (Dec 30, 2014)

princesse said:


> I would like a slot
> *Username:*Princesse
> *Art trade?:* No
> *Type:*  Mayor+villager(bob)
> ...



Finished! I also experimented with yours, I did a background too
I messed around with the Sticker sets on Artrage and this is what I came up with






Here's your mayor and Bob with transparent background





hope you like c:
i think i messed up her head tho im sorry :c

EDIT: and i totally just realized i messed up the outfit, i left out the stockings T.T sorryyy!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



inthenameofSweden said:


> May I do an art trade with you?
> 
> *Username:* inthenameofSweden
> *Art trade?:* yes!
> ...



i'll try my best with yours c:
i love the way you draw and color omg T.T


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 31, 2014)

I finished my half!


Spoiler: She was fun to draw!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 31, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I finished my half!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: She was fun to draw!



So.. Beautiful!!<3
Loooove it! Thank you so much!

I'm working on yours now~~


----------



## princesse (Dec 31, 2014)

roroselle said:


> Finished! I also experimented with yours, I did a background too
> I messed around with the Sticker sets on Artrage and this is what I came up with
> 
> 
> ...



Its beautiful!  The stockings are fine, thank you!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 31, 2014)

here is the sketch of inthenameofSweden's OC
i'm chibifying him haha


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 31, 2014)

roroselle said:


> here is the sketch of inthenameofSweden's OC
> i'm chibifying him haha



oh my gosh he's gonna be so adorable


----------



## roroselle (Dec 31, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> May I do an art trade with you?
> 
> *Username:* inthenameofSweden
> *Art trade?:* yes!
> ...



Finished!





I really hope you like it (x ergh i hope i didnt mess your oc up!!

btw, here's a lil blinking one xD i was experimenting!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm liking what I see so far! Keep up the good work!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 31, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I'm liking what I see so far! Keep up the good work!



thanks nikki <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jan 1, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHH OH MY GOSH HE'S ADORABLE THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 1, 2015)

Finished Sej's tiny blinking chibi request:


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Finished Sej's tiny blinking chibi request:



Omg ty!
I love it! 
Sending TBT now


----------



## roroselle (Jan 1, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> AHHHHH OH MY GOSH HE'S ADORABLE THANK YOU SO MUCH!!



I'm so glad you like it! You're very welcome!



Sej said:


> Omg ty!
> I love it!
> Sending TBT now



You're very welcome! 
Ty c:


----------



## roroselle (Jan 1, 2015)

taking azaleakid (creamuu)'s advice and drawing a chibi of season 4 Korra :3

very rough sketch:


----------



## roroselle (Jan 2, 2015)

i think i finished the sketch haha
i'll color it tomorrow!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 2, 2015)

Korra WIP c:


----------



## roroselle (Jan 2, 2015)

Finished coloring!
i had a hard time with the water >.<


----------



## roroselle (Jan 3, 2015)

my cousin has been giving me her traditional art to turn into digital art because she doesn't have a tablet and she doesn't like digital coloring; it's also giving me practice in coloring 
her art is awesome~ i'm honored to be able to color it!

so she gave me a drawing of Robin from Fire Emblem (and SSB) and here's what happened


----------



## roroselle (Jan 3, 2015)

my current WIP, Frances Simoun's request at my art corner:


----------



## roroselle (Jan 3, 2015)

did a quick doodle of one of my villagers before I leave c: 

Pinky!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 4, 2015)

quick doodles of 3 more of my villagers~ Chester, Chow, and Diana


----------



## roroselle (Jan 5, 2015)

Finished Frances-Simoun's request!
Hope that you like it! Sorry it took long, it was a challenge for me haha!


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 5, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Finished Frances-Simoun's request!
> Hope that you like it! Sorry it took long, it was a challenge for me haha!



It looks amaziiinggg <333 Thank you !! When i get more tbt I'll give you an extra for it being a challenge!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 8, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> It looks amaziiinggg <333 Thank you !! When i get more tbt I'll give you an extra for it being a challenge!



really glad you like it c: don't worry about it at all! it gave me good practice~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wanted to make a new avatar or something so I drew a headshot of my mayor
I've been sick with pharyngitis these past couple days :c i sound like a dying monkey and it hurts to talk and eat huuhu


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Wanted to make a new avatar or something so I drew a headshot of my mayor
> I've been sick with pharyngitis these past couple days :c i sound like a dying monkey and it hurts to talk and eat huuhu



ahhhh omg i would looooove someone in that style ;w; would you do that if i request in your shop? :3
also, i'm sorry you're so sick :c get better soon! <33


----------



## roroselle (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhhh omg i would looooove someone in that style ;w; would you do that if i request in your shop? :3
> also, i'm sorry you're so sick :c get better soon! <33



ooh yes of course c: 
and thanks <3 i'm eating lozenges like nobody's business xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

made this as my avatar~





i also drew the background, it was pretty simple just used a couple of brushes


----------



## roroselle (Jan 9, 2015)

Finished emmatheweirdo's request of her OC





I had fun drawing her :3 hopefully I did her justice, she's cute!
And I went overboard because her outfit reminds me of some kind of firefly festival outfit (IDK WHY LOL)




​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Finished emmatheweirdo's request of her OC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhh so lovely ;w; Tysm <333 
Tbh of all the story ideas I have for her and my other OC, one of my ideas involves a field of fireflies so wooo~


----------



## roroselle (Jan 13, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhhhhh so lovely ;w; Tysm <333
> Tbh of all the story ideas I have for her and my other OC, one of my ideas involves a field of fireflies so wooo~



im really glad you like it<3

-----

here is the WIP of esweeeny's request
please let me know if you want me to make any changes! c:
this was like my 3rd attempt haha


----------



## roroselle (Jan 13, 2015)

esweeeny's request :3
had good practice on a different pose!






Oh! And today is the day I woke up without a sore throat!​


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 13, 2015)

It's so cute!!!!!!! :3 thank you so much. I'm on my way game and I'll send you the tbt right away!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Way home *


----------



## roroselle (Jan 14, 2015)

sooo glad you like it<33

----

WIP of aleshapie's mayor headshot request c:

the very rough sketch; but i already did the eyes. i have a thing for doing the eyes first haha


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 15, 2015)

roroselle said:


> sooo glad you like it<33
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



I love her eyes!  So cute!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 15, 2015)

Finished aleshapie's request of a headshot of her mayor c:
I tried to make her dress shiny.. lol I hope you like it!




​


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 16, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Finished aleshapie's request of a headshot of her mayor c:
> I tried to make her dress shiny.. lol I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> ...


She is just adorable!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 16, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> She is just adorable!



thanks :3

----

did another quick one of my villagers, Zell<3


----------



## roroselle (Jan 17, 2015)

yay i finished my town villagers
check my sig for the finished work c:


----------



## roroselle (Jan 17, 2015)

current WIP
my first OCs, Valerie and Panny 
Valerie is your not-so-typical alchemist and Panny is her little panda fairy helper~ 
we'll see how this turns out lol


----------



## roroselle (Jan 19, 2015)

current WIP, quick chibi sketch of Toothless requested by esweeeny





finished work of my 2 OCs



​


----------



## roroselle (Jan 19, 2015)

Finished the Toothless chibi!
I drew a very simple background for one version, the other is just transparent~
hope you like it esweeeny :3









​


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 19, 2015)

TOOTHLESS! OMG He is cute!! 

Love the new siggy, btw!! Very cute!


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 19, 2015)

Omgahd Roroselle he's beautiful!!!!! :3


----------



## roroselle (Jan 19, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> Omgahd Roroselle he's beautiful!!!!! :3





aleshapie said:


> TOOTHLESS! OMG He is cute!!
> 
> Love the new siggy, btw!! Very cute!



thank yall <3


----


here's a WIP of Mr. Marowak's request


----------



## roroselle (Jan 21, 2015)

Finished Mr. Marowak's request c:
hope you like it~




​


----------



## roroselle (Jan 21, 2015)

Tried a new chibi style! *Any thoughts?*




​


----------



## roroselle (Jan 21, 2015)

WIP of my entry for Kammeh's contest
cred to catsoupbases on da for the reference to the pose c:


----------



## roroselle (Jan 22, 2015)

Finished the contest submission:





----


Trying out_ new styles_ on my OC
Here's the WIP
*any thoughts?*





​


----------



## roroselle (Jan 22, 2015)

I thought I would also improve the tiny blinking chibi
I tried and here's the result
*any thoughts? o.o*


----------



## roroselle (Jan 22, 2015)

*FREEBIES until 1/25*
I will be doing *TINY BLINKING CHIBI* for free for any OC or Mayor
Until Sunday because Monday is when school gets crazy
this week is only the intro week pretty much so after Sunday...
I'll have less time to draw :c 

I have fun drawing and making them blink so I'd like to give y'all some free ones
Plus it gives me more practice tehe.
I want to try different poses so your character's personality will be important!

Example: 




*blinking speed: fast to slow

Blinking Speed Info:
fast = 3 blinks fast
slow = 3 blink slow
fast to slow = 2 blinks fast, 1 blink slow
slow to fast = 2 blink slow, 1 blink fast

Just fill out this form:
* replace with your own answers


```
[PLAIN][B]USERNAME:[/B]
[B]MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:[/B] [spoiler="Reference"]*insert here*[/spoiler]
[B]MAYOR/OC PERSONALITY:[/B] (shy, confident, stubborn, etc.)
[B]BLINKING SPEED:[/B] (fast, slow, fast to slow, or slow to fast)[/PLAIN]
```

_this information is also in the original post_


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 22, 2015)

*USERNAME:* MC4pros
*MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*


Spoiler: Reference



Mayor reference : { x }


*MAYOR/OC PERSONALITY:* (shy, confident, stubborn, etc.) Check the thread. c:
*BLINKING SPEED:* (fast, slow, fast to slow, or slow to fast) Slow to fast


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 22, 2015)

Oooooooh <33 Cute! You're definitely improving, Dear c:

*USERNAME:*emmatheweirdo
*MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*


Spoiler: Reference










*MAYOR/OC PERSONALITY:* shy little kid
*BLINKING SPEED:* fast


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 22, 2015)

*USERNAME:* Pokemanz
*MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*


Spoiler: Reference



 Link!
Pick whichever character you like! :3


*MAYOR/OC PERSONALITY:* The thread has everything c:
*BLINKING SPEED:* Fast to slow

Thanks so much! <3


----------



## roroselle (Jan 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> *USERNAME:* MC4pros
> *MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*
> 
> 
> ...



Accepted :3



emmatheweirdo said:


> Oooooooh <33 Cute! You're definitely improving, Dear c:
> 
> *USERNAME:*emmatheweirdo
> *MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*
> ...



Daww. Thanks hun~~
Accepted :3



Pokemanz said:


> *USERNAME:* Pokemanz
> *MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*
> 
> 
> ...



No problem xo
Accepted :3


----------



## Psicat (Jan 22, 2015)

*USERNAME:* Psicat
*MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*


Spoiler: Reference







*MAYOR/OC PERSONALITY:* calm and confident
*BLINKING SPEED:* slow to fast


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 22, 2015)

USERNAME: ESWEEENY
MAYOR/OC REFERENCE: KORRAAA
MAYOR/OC PERSONALITY: HAPPY AND CONFIDENT
BLINKING SPEED: SLOW TO FAST


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 22, 2015)

USERNAME: JellofishXD
MAYOR REFERENCE: in sig
MAYOR PERSONALITY: cheerful and happy
BLINKING SPEED: like the example!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 23, 2015)

Accepting all above requests thanks~~


----------



## roroselle (Jan 23, 2015)

*PICK UP!*

*MC4pros*





without glasses





with glasses

I hope I didn't butcher her shirt u.u
and you can choose between no glasses and glasses because I couldn't haha
hope you like it~~​


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jan 23, 2015)

*USERNAME:* Religious-Sonic
*MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*


Spoiler: Reference






*MAYOR/OC PERSONALITY:* confident, reckless
*BLINKING SPEED:* slow


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

roroselle said:


> *PICK UP!*
> 
> *MC4pros*
> 
> ...



Ahhh, thank you! <3


----------



## roroselle (Jan 23, 2015)

*PICK UP*

*emmatheweirdo*






Hope you like it~​
- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Ahhh, thank you! <3



you're welcome xo


----------



## roroselle (Jan 23, 2015)

*PICK UP*

*Pokemanz*






I chose your Amber Shine character
Hope you like it~​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 23, 2015)

roroselle said:


> *PICK UP*
> 
> *emmatheweirdo*
> 
> ...



ahh yesyes! too cute! would it be possible to make so the blinking is just fast though? o: idk


----------



## roroselle (Jan 23, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahh yesyes! too cute! would it be possible to make so the blinking is just fast though? o: idk








How's this? :3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 23, 2015)

roroselle said:


> How's this? :3



Perfect <3 Bless! I love it!! c:


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 23, 2015)

roroselle said:


> *PICK UP*
> 
> *Pokemanz*
> 
> ...



She is absolutely 100% perfect!!!
Thanks so much! You're incredible <333


----------



## roroselle (Jan 23, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Perfect <3 Bless! I love it!! c:





Pokemanz said:


> She is absolutely 100% perfect!!!
> Thanks so much! You're incredible <333



aww guyyyyz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you for the support~~


----------



## roroselle (Jan 24, 2015)

I downloaded Manga Studio yesterday and I went nutzzz 





I've just been drawing to get used to the program, there's so many features
compared to ArtRage Studio 4 which I've been using haha
Well here are the stuff I worked on





poppet's OC, Clove










my OC, Valerie


*QUESTION* would anyone request or want any of the styles above?
I'd love to keep drawing in those styles but I would need inspiration haha​


----------



## oreo (Jan 24, 2015)

OMG THAT POPPET AND VALERIE CHIBI IS SO PRETTY c':
I really adore your new chibi style! 

If you accept, this is my mayor Betty. 



Spoiler


----------



## roroselle (Jan 24, 2015)

milkbae said:


> OMG THAT POPPET AND VALERIE CHIBI IS SO PRETTY c':
> I really adore your new chibi style!
> 
> If you accept, this is my mayor Betty.
> ...



Thank you xo
I'll gladly draw your mayor!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would you like your mayor's name on the side also or no name on the drawing?


----------



## kesttang (Jan 24, 2015)

*USERNAME:* Scarlett
*MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*


Spoiler: Reference










*MAYOR/OC PERSONALITY:* quiet and shy
*BLINKING SPEED:* slow to fast

Thank you very much! Good luck with school!


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 24, 2015)

Jow did you animate the panda? Or your sig D: so pretty


----------



## roroselle (Jan 25, 2015)

kesttang said:


> *USERNAME:* Scarlett
> *MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks~



FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Jow did you animate the panda? Or your sig D: so pretty



I didn't do the panda but I did my sig c: thanks!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 25, 2015)

*PICK UP


**psicat
*





let me know if you want the version without the glasses
i didn't detail out her dress too much :c sowwy
but i hope you like it xo​


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 25, 2015)

ahhhhhhh!!!! roro you are improving!!!!!!  keep it up!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

*USERNAME:* Yuelia
*MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*


Spoiler: Reference










*MAYOR/OC PERSONALITY:* (shy, confident, stubborn, etc.) Smilling/Happy
*BLINKING SPEED:* (fast, slow, fast to slow, or slow to fast) Slow to Fast

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> I downloaded Manga Studio yesterday and I went nutzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I'd love one of those its soooo cute also!


----------



## Psicat (Jan 25, 2015)

roroselle said:


> *PICK UP
> 
> 
> **psicat
> ...



Oh, she looks adorable.  Thank you so much.


----------



## toenuki (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh me!
If ur still doing it.

OC? Ref: 



Spoiler: My fav: Rosalina







OC Personality: Shy I guess.
Blink Speed: Slow.
*** No Wand please.

I would luv if u could do her!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 25, 2015)

Psicat said:


> Oh, she looks adorable.  Thank you so much.



glad you like it xo you're welcome~



MayorAri said:


> Oh me!
> If ur still doing it.
> 
> OC? Ref:
> ...





Yuelia said:


> *USERNAME:* Yuelia
> *MAYOR/OC REFERENCE:*
> 
> 
> ...



if i have time to get to these request by tomorrow, can't guarantee though sorry :c i'll try my best tho~


------------

Here's some random art I did :3





I did this rather quick so it's not perfect but it's cute~
I love my little third wheel-shipper Chester<3





Messy sketch of my mayor, was trying out this pose
Idk if I'll fix and color it we'll see.. haha​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

If you need I can give you a reference of her dress straight.


----------



## roroselle (Jan 25, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> ahhhhhhh!!!! roro you are improving!!!!!!  keep it up!



thank you nikki xo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> If you need I can give you a reference of her dress straight.



it's alright the ref you gave is good~~


----------



## toenuki (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry I late replied.
Sure! Take all the time u need.


----------



## roroselle (Jan 26, 2015)

*PICK UP*

*esweeeny*





I hope the outfit is okay c:
I hope you like it!~​


----------



## roroselle (Jan 27, 2015)

*milkbae's mayor*; hope you like it hun~






----

sorry to those who requested for the tiny chibis
I may or may not get to the rest so hold tight :3
if I don't do yours pls don't get offended~~​


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 27, 2015)

SO cute!!! ^o^

thank you!


----------



## oreo (Jan 27, 2015)

roroselle said:


> *milkbae's mayor*; hope you like it hun~
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yay, thanks a lot! She is adorable. c:


----------



## roroselle (Jan 27, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> SO cute!!! ^o^
> 
> thank you!





milkbae said:


> Yay, thanks a lot! She is adorable. c:



glad yall like em <3






Here are the couple tall-ie styles I drew
I drew Sej's mayor because I wanted to revamp what I drew before
I tried out thinner black lines on my mayor and colored thicker lines on Sej's
I think I like the black thinner lines better 

They're HUGE files so I'm just gonna link 

Sej's Mayor: [x] 

My Mayor: [x]
​


----------



## roroselle (Jan 28, 2015)

Quick chibi sketch of my mayor again before I do my homework T.T
I feel like my sketches are better than my actual lineart-colored pieces >.<
click image for full size


----------



## roroselle (Jan 28, 2015)

Scarlett's mayor (kesttang's request)
hopefully it's okay with you that i did a chibi sketch instead (x
click on image for full size







​


----------



## roroselle (Jan 28, 2015)

JellofishXD's Mayor, chibi sketch
click on image for full size







​


----------



## roroselle (Jan 28, 2015)

So I watched Big Hero 6 AGAIN lol and I just wanted to do a quick sketch my fave character, Honeylemon<3
aside from Baymax, she's like the most super awesome character in that movie xD

I had a hard time with her feet and shoes.. so don't mind that >.< 
I'll keep practicing!








​


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 28, 2015)

Aaah it looks so great!!! Tysm


----------



## roroselle (Jan 28, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Aaah it looks so great!!! Tysm



im glad you like<3

i'll probably color it eventually~


----------



## roroselle (Jan 28, 2015)

I decided to do Religious-Sonic's mayor in tiny chibi~
hope ya like!









Probably gonna do an auction thread at the TBT marketplace instead of a shop
So stay tuned for that :3
Hopefully it'll go well.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jan 28, 2015)

roroselle said:


> I decided to do Religious-Sonic's mayor in tiny chibi~
> hope ya like!
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaa! ;; I love it a lot! Thanks!! <33


----------



## roroselle (Jan 28, 2015)

Religious-Sonic said:


> Aaaa! ;; I love it a lot! Thanks!! <33









yay glad you love it~~ 
you are welcome!


----------



## kesttang (Jan 29, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Scarlett's mayor (kesttang's request)
> hopefully it's okay with you that i did a chibi sketch instead (x
> click on image for full size
> 
> ...



That's fine. Great job! I really like it. Haha. How much is it again or did I ever pay?


----------



## roroselle (Jan 29, 2015)

kesttang said:


> That's fine. Great job! I really like it. Haha. How much is it again or did I ever pay?



Yay glad you like it~
No need to pay it was part of my freebie weekend thing haha
But I'll actually get around to doing the tiny chibi blinking too


----------



## roroselle (Feb 1, 2015)

I've changed my coloring style DRAMATICALLY!
and i'll be using this style for the arts in my auction :3

here's what I been up to








chibi:









NEW Rag dolls:













- - - Post Merge - - -

GO SEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWKKKZZZZ
cuz i no like the patz


----------



## milkyi (Feb 1, 2015)

roroselle said:


> I've changed my coloring style DRAMATICALLY!
> and i'll be using this style for the arts in my auction :3
> 
> here's what I been up to
> ...



Hey I was just wondering if your gonna do the art i requested? Its okie if no and go seahawkz


----------



## roroselle (Feb 1, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Hey I was just wondering if your gonna do the art i requested? Its okie if no and go seahawkz



i'll do a chibi of your request~
sorry for the wait i'll get it done sometime!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh my goodness, the rag dolls are SO CUTE~! <333 Will you ever be doing commissions for the rag dolls?


----------



## roroselle (Feb 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Oh my goodness, the rag dolls are SO CUTE~! <333 Will you ever be doing commissions for the rag dolls?



thanks <3 :3
i was thinking of it after my art auction~~


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

tried to do a quick piece using no lineart
I guess she's an OC! Haha. Half panda half human <3

I'm in physics lab right now. Somebody save me T.T




​


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 2, 2015)

I swear your art just gets more and more adorable.
THOSE EYES AAAHHH <33


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I swear your art just gets more and more adorable.
> THOSE EYES AAAHHH <33



You're too kind T.T 
Thanks<33


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

Sneak peak of new style coming soon in my under construction shop c:
also adding it to options for my art auction going on~






Small Chibis <3


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 3, 2015)

ah this is so awesome, i want one! haha


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> ah this is so awesome, i want one! haha



thanks<3
haha :3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

my little cookie, Milah ♡♫
she's my fave i've ever draw~~













​


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

thanks to those who watched me draw/color this
here's Nikkinikki's lineplay character :3
i kinda messed up on the bottom part of the dress sowwy T.T
hope you like it~~


----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2015)

*Says In pewdiepie voice* Aww so cute ^_^


----------



## roroselle (Feb 6, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> *Says In pewdiepie voice* Aww so cute ^_^



thank you<3





someone on AC Community asked me to do a human chibi of Sprinkle.. so..


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 6, 2015)

roroselle said:


> thanks to those who watched me draw/color this
> here's Nikkinikki's lineplay character :3
> i kinda messed up on the bottom part of the dress sowwy T.T
> hope you like it~~



Screams* omgosh I love it ahhhh thank u!!!!! it's so cute and shiny <3<3<3<3<^<3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 7, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> Screams* omgosh I love it ahhhh thank u!!!!! it's so cute and shiny <3<3<3<3<^<3



glad you love it<3

----


current mood..






i feel better after vent-drawing tho ha.


----------



## roroselle (Feb 11, 2015)

was gone a few days cuz this senior year of college is kicking my ass lol
if anyone cared (x

but here's what i was working on and i'm done now
my town in tiny chibi gijinka style


----------



## roroselle (Feb 13, 2015)

A commission I did on deviantart~


----------



## roroselle (Feb 14, 2015)

here's some art






commission for a user on deviantart





a valentine for one of my best friends who looooves little mermaid
and my first time drawing a disney princess chibi~


----------



## roroselle (Feb 14, 2015)

happy valentines day everyone~~


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh, goodness the little mermaid one is too cute


----------



## roroselle (Feb 14, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Oh, goodness the little mermaid one is too cute



Tehe thanks :3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 14, 2015)

Hyperpesta won the art auction i held and this is the first piece I finished out of 3
hope you like it~ purple is my fave color so i liked your oc's color scheme tehe


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 16, 2015)

That is, So So So Amazing, thank you so much


----------



## roroselle (Feb 22, 2015)

Hyperpesta said:


> That is, So So So Amazing, thank you so much



ah just saw this silly me~
np! i've got 2 more coming your way soon :3

---

before i head to bed
here's a drawing i did of Chihiro as a teen haha
it's a cleaned sketch with coloring and minimal shading
spirited away is my all time fave movie


----------



## roroselle (Feb 23, 2015)

Ugh.. I spent majority of my money on medications this month because I've been struck with a certain sickness...

/sadbrokesicklygirl

Kay end rant..


----------



## roroselle (Feb 24, 2015)

Finished Hyperpesta's Auction Art #2
click image for full size


----------



## roroselle (Feb 25, 2015)

commission WIP for Amilee


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 25, 2015)

Thats awesome, thanks


----------



## roroselle (Feb 25, 2015)

Hyperpesta said:


> Thats awesome, thanks



youre welcome~


----------



## roroselle (Mar 22, 2015)

omg i forgot i had this thread

but i'm just gonna pop in here and post selcouth's art piece from my raffle!
hope you like it<3






sig size (just in case lol)


----------



## roroselle (Mar 27, 2015)

my friend is a photographer
i used a couple of his photos of our friends to use as reference to practice some human sketching (x

here's my stab at it:











i know i need more practice esp with hands and shading and stuff
but i think i'm getting there

i cannot draw humans without references yet
i tried and it came out so bad!! LOL


----------



## Amilee (Mar 27, 2015)

wow you really have improved alot


----------



## roroselle (Mar 27, 2015)

Amilee said:


> wow you really have improved alot



wah, thanks amilee<3

---

hrhggggerrghhhh ive been watching pranks on youtube 
im inspired to go prank some people.. brb


----------



## roroselle (Apr 2, 2015)

did a quick thing before i start my online test >.<
my sister got an Anna dress for her bday yesterday and fanart from Frozen is long overdue haha so here ya go


----------



## roroselle (Apr 4, 2015)

experimenting :3


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 4, 2015)

roroselle said:


> experimenting :3



so adorable :3


----------



## roroselle (Apr 4, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> so adorable :3



Ah thanks mc4god <3


----------



## roroselle (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi yall..
So I've been missing this past week, most of it is because of life busyness
but I just recently got admitted to the hospital
Some of you know I have medical conditions that not everyone needs to know about.. but yeah

I know I have some freebies to do including giveaway art
I also have couple of things to send

I STILL intend to do them as soon as I get out and get better..
please please please understand
please don't hate me :c


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 20, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Hi yall..
> So I've been missing this past week, most of it is because of life busyness
> but I just recently got admitted to the hospital
> Some of you know I have medical conditions that not everyone needs to know about.. but yeah
> ...



Even though I don't really know you, I hope you're feeling better soon! If anybody has anything bad to say, just ignore them! Real life stuff takes priority over TBT no matter what anyone says :3 But, again, I wish you luck in dealing with whatever put you in the hospital <3


----------



## roroselle (Apr 28, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Even though I don't really know you, I hope you're feeling better soon! If anybody has anything bad to say, just ignore them! Real life stuff takes priority over TBT no matter what anyone says :3 But, again, I wish you luck in dealing with whatever put you in the hospital <3



thank you! im recovering well now!
they still don't really know what's happening but i'm gonna keep living my life :3

---

after these damn finals i'll be more active here again and get on the freebies i gotta do c:


----------

